# Wie ?



## Freaky (10. Februar 2002)

hoi volkz

so fang ich mal an, also ich habe ein kleines netzwerk zu hause (3 pc´s) zwei rechner wo win2k drauf ist und der andere ist ein win xp pro der im moment als inet server läuft.
mein problem ist nun ich hab nur 2 monitore, woraus folgt das der server keinen hat . nun will ich den server von meinen rechner(w2k) aus steuern können. nur weiß nicht genau wie. weil immer monitor rübertragen und anschließen ist sehr nervig . über netmeeting will ich das net machen *g*


also wenn mir einer helfen kann ?!?!?!


gruß 

freaky


----------



## Quentin (10. Februar 2002)

"remote administrator"
"VNC"
"symantec pc anywhere"

alle 3 nette fernwartungs tools

zu beziehen über http://www.download.com i guess 

oder einfach im google suchen 

hope that helps

(zur erklärung: auf dem server muss das programm als service laufen, auf deinem pc brauchst du dann nur noch den viewer der die verbindung zum server herstellst...)

regards
 - q


----------



## Freaky (10. Februar 2002)

hmm..

hmm.´..

habs mal mit vpn versucht aber bin nur bis verbindung herstellen gekommen weiß nicht welches program ich benötige um ihn zu steuern muß doch soh gehen ohne wieder soft zu installieren oder ??? 
z.b. pc anywhere ist ja net billig   



 habs nun über VCN gemacht ist...das andere hätte zu lange gedauert hehe thx an quentin


----------



## momohk (12. Februar 2002)

Also ich halte vnc für ziemlich lahm.

Da du doch einen server hast, kannst du doch die "eingebauten" terminaldienste benutzen.

Gruessle

Momo


----------

